# Problema batteria e gnome + problema bluetooth

## pocia

Salve a tutti,

mi scuso per il disturbo, ma avrei un paio di questioni da porvi: da qualche mese ho installato gentoo 64 bit su un portatile (Toshiba Satellite C660-2RZ), come DE ho installato gnome che inizialmente è stato installato in versione 2, poi in seguito ad un upgrade è passato a versione 3.

ho riscontrato un problema tra gnome e la batteria: oltre al fatto che quando è inserita non appare alcuna icona che ne indichi la percentuale residua, durante il caricamento di gnome (sia prima del login, che dopo) appare il messaggio "Oh no, qualcosa è andato storto", messaggio che comunque scompare, per poi darmi a disposizione l'interfaccia solita, privata però dello sfondo: dunque, tutto presente, ma lo sfondo è completamente nero e non sostituibile (come se per lui fosse impostato quello presente in un avvio "normale", cioè senza batteria). Inoltre succede che il layout della tastiera torna ad essere quello americano (normalmente è impostato per essere italiano). Invece in assenza di batteria l'avvio è privo di errori e lo sfondo è quello corretto, come del resto anche il layout della tastiera.

L'altro problema riguarda il bluetooth. Accade sostanzialmente che l'icona del bluetooth appaia in modo totalmente random, ovvero in un avvio su dieci appare anche l'icona del bluetooth e quindi posso interfacciarmi con altri dispositivi etc., mentre in tutti gli altri casi l'icona non appare, ma sembra che la scheda bluetooth (integrata) non venga proprio riconosciuta: il comando "hciconfig" non restituisce nulla e "hciconfig dev" restituisce "Can't get device info: No such device". A livello di configurazione del kernel sono sicuro di aver attivato le opzioni corrette (facendo riferimento a questa pagina) e per "device drivers", non essendo ancora riuscito a capire il modello della scheda bluetooth, ho selezionato tutti i driver disponibili per le schede bluetooth.

Per prima cosa, vi ringrazio per l'attenzione: se avete bisogno di contenuti di file o output di comandi, chiedete pure.

Grazie

----------

## doom555

Ciao, potresti postare l'output di 

```
dmesg | grep ACPI
```

 o anche l'output completo di dmesg.

Da una breve ricerca su Google ho trovato questo, ma trattandosi di un modello completamente differente probabilmente non centra nulla con il tuo problema!

----------

## pocia

Ciao, grazie per aver risposto

```
dmesg | grep ACPI

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ced41000-0x00000000ced83fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cf568000-0x00000000cf7e7fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cf7e8000-0x00000000cf7fffff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f0430 00024 (v02 TOSCPL)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000cf7ec070 00064 (v01 TOSCPL TOSCPL00 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000cf7fbc00 000F4 (v04 TOSCPL TOSCPL00 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000cf7ec168 0FA95 (v02 TOSCPL TOSCPL00 0000003A INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000cf7dff80 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000cf7fbcf8 00072 (v03 TOSCPL TOSCPL00 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000cf7fbd70 0003C (v01 TOSCPL TOSCPL00 01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000cf7fbdb0 00176 (v01 TOSCPL TOSCPL00 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000cf7fbf28 00038 (v01 TOSCPL TOSCPL00 01072009 AMI. 00000004)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cf7fbf60 007C2 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cf7fc728 00996 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cf7fd0c0 015BB (v01 OEMRef  OEMTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.004257] ACPI: Core revision 20130328

[    0.009941] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.059248] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xced41000-0xced83fff] (274432 bytes)

[    0.059248] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xcf568000-0xcf7e7fff] (2621440 bytes)

[    0.070336] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.070336] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.137390] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.137390] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.137390] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.137400] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.139518] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.151201] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.157058] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.157860] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cf551718 0067C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.158502] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.158757] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0067C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.162285] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cf552a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.163006] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.163261] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.166165] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cf550d98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.166859] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.167001] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    1.814100] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    1.814248] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

[    1.814562] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

[    1.814886] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    1.815001] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    1.815151] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    1.815206] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    1.891428] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    1.894089] pci 0000:00:01.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.895086] pci 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.895184] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.895295] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.896057] pci 0000:00:1c.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.896203] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.897187] pci 0000:01:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    2.901178] pci 0000:02:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    2.903295] pci 0000:03:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    2.905260] acpi PNP0A08:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

[    2.926455] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    2.927291] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    2.928044] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    2.928912] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    2.929735] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    2.930726] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    2.931729] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    2.932543] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    2.933761] ACPI: Enabled 6 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    2.934104] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    2.935003] ACPI: bus type ATA registered

[    2.935142] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    2.936190] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    2.952253] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    2.952387] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    2.952599] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    2.952650] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    2.952784] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    2.953893] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    2.953955] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    2.954178] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    2.954514] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    2.954570] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    2.974289] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs TOS0300 SYN0700 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)

[    2.974347] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

[    2.976062] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    2.976429] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    2.976511] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    2.976639] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    3.293073] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

[    3.293544] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    3.293916] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    3.294304] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    3.821475] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

[    3.821950] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[    3.845637] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    3.845958] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    3.846168] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000540-0x000000000000054f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPRF 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    3.846488] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000540-0x000000000000054f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.LDIO 2 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    3.846803] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000540-0x000000000000054f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 3 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    3.847126] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    3.847315] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPRF 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    3.847630] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.LDIO 2 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    3.847944] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 3 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    3.848271] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    3.848457] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPRF 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    3.848773] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.LDIO 2 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    3.849110] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 3 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    3.849425] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    3.984181] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f000-0x000000000000f01f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    3.984514] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    3.990054] toshiba_bluetooth: Detected Toshiba ACPI Bluetooth device - installing RFKill handler

[    4.006355] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
```

nel cercare di risolvere il problema ho seguito questo link, ho quindi installato laptop-mode-tools e cpufreqd, ma non ho ancora risolto il problema.

Per quanto riguarda il bluetooth, mi sono accorto che in menuconfig vi e' una sezione su 'device drivers', 'x86 platform specific device drivers', dove dentro c'e la voce 'Toshiba Bluetooth RFKill switch support', ma anche avendola selezionata e aver riconfigurato il kernel la situazione non e' cambiata

----------

## doom555

Giusto per esser sicuro, hai abilitato nel kernel CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA, lo trovi in:

```
 -> Device Drivers

      -> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers

             Toshiba Laptop Extras
```

----------

## pocia

Ho guardato nella sezione che mi hai indicato ma non riesco a trovare la voce in questione.

Due voci interessanti (tra cui la tua) potrebbero essere queste

```
Symbol: ACPI_TOSHIBA [=n]                                               │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: Toshiba Laptop Extras                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │ (6)   -> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=y]) │  

  │   Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:585                           │  

  │   Depends on: X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=y] && ACPI [=y] && ACPI_WMI [=n] && BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=y] && INPUT [=y] && (RFKILL [=y] || RFKILL [=y]=n) │  

  │   Selects: LEDS_CLASS [=y] && NEW_LEDS [=y] && INPUT_POLLDEV [=y] && INPUT_SPARSEKMAP [=y] │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ Symbol: TOSHIBA [=n]                                                    │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: Toshiba Laptop support                                          │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │  (7) -> Processor type and features                                      │  

  │   Defined at arch/x86/Kconfig:959                                       │  

  │   Depends on: X86_32 [=n]                                               │   
```

Però non riesco a trovare nessuna delle due

----------

## pocia

ok sono riuscito ad attivare la prima, era necessario attivare WMI nella stessa categoria perchè potesse apparire.

La seconda in teoria dovrebbe apparire dal momento che il kernel viene costruito in architettura 64 bit (e quindi presumo che X86_32 assuma automaticamente valore =n) ma in realtà non c'è.

Comunque, tornando all'opzione che mi avevi indicato, l'ho attivata ma non ho avuto esiti differenti, ne su un problema ne sull'altro.

----------

## doom555

Spero che adesso sia sparito quel warning in dmesg... altrimenti non è servito a nulla!

Rileggendo il tuo primo post mi era sfuggito l'aggiornamento di Gnome, immagino che con Gnome 2 appariva l'indicatore della batteria, in questo caso verifica se hai eseguito correttamente l'aggiornamento del sistema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-963800.html

Altrimenti controlla se hai installato gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager, se hai emerso gnome-base/gnome-light non è tra le sue dipendenze!

----------

## pocia

gnome-power-manager era già installato... comunque non ricordo se con gnome2 la batteria fosse visibile, ho visto in azione gnome2 poco tempo perchè l'aggiornamento successivo mi aveva subito portato a gnome3... mi sembra di ricordare che fintanto che ho eseguito l'installazione iniziale di gentoo abbia sempre tenuto staccata la batteria (di solito gliela attacco solo quando devo andare in giro) e non vorrei che questo avesse inciso in qualche modo sul riconoscimento della batteria.

Per quanto riguarda l'output di dmesg, ahimè non è cambiato, eccetto per la nuova linea alla penultima riga

```
toshiba_acpi: Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.19
```

sono rimasti tutti i warning che c'erano prima... forse dovrei togliere dalla configurazione del kernel qualcosa riguardante l'acpi, in modo da lasciar lavorare toshiba_acpi...

Comunque, per quanto rigurada l'altro problema, quello del bluetooth, installando il pacchetto linux-firmware all'avvio mi sono trovato l'icona del bluetooth.

L'unico problema è che dopo aver spento il bluetooth tramite l'icona, la gestione del bluetooth non è più possibile, anche dopo aver riavviato: nel senso che riesco ad accenderlo e spegnerlo, ma gnome non mi permette di cambiare da invisibile a visibile (anche su impostazioni, mentre prima mi mostrava i dispositivi accoppiati e le relative impostazioni, ora non c'è più nulla).

Ti ringrazio per l'aiuto che mi stai fornendo.

----------

## doom555

Sul primo problema a questo punto non ne ho idea, ma credo che dipenda solo da Gnome. Se avvii gnome-power-statistics ti mostra tutto correttamente?

Non saprei neanche riguardo al bluetooth, guarda se per rfkill è tutto ok:

```
# rfkill list
```

prova magari ad abilitare tutte le interfacce:

```
# rfkill unblock all
```

----------

